# Franchi



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I first put this in fire arms and not a single reply, so I am trying here.
I am looking to get a new gun, mainly for upland, dont think I would use for anything else.
I was looking at a Franchi and was wondering if ANYONE shoots one, maybe has some comments. I have read a bit online, but I would like it if someone on here has some experience, I tend to trust MOST :shock: on here, well except that one guy :lol: 

Please any real info would be appreciated greatly!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex bought one for his wife, seems like a really nice shotgun. When he gets back from Nebraska I'm sure he will be happy to answer.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks bwhntr......... hey wait are you sayin Franchi is for girls !


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I am...I didn't think you would catch on though.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one. I like it because it is very light. I have to keep it really clean or it will not autoload like you would expect. If it gets a little dirty, it will eject the shell but won't load the next one in. 

I can hit clay pigeons all day long but still have trouble with it hitting chukars and huns.

One thing I don't like about it is that after loading the magizine, you have to manually load a shell into the chamber. This makes it practically useless for home defense if you don't like leaving a shell in the chamber all the time. You have to keep a spare shell around so you can load the chamber when you want to shoot.

I like girly guns. They are light.


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been left with an old o/u franchi and I like it except for the auto safety business on the single trigger. GCKid is correct about keeping it clean. Mine is not an auto loader but when its dirty it will not eject shells and the barrell select sticks bad. The wood is checked bad, but I think that is due to many years of mis-handling.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Just save your money and get a browning.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you guys for giving me some REAL opinions. Thanks for the suggestion Hooper but I am not a big browning fan. Not that they arent good guns, just havent liked the feel of them.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

guner said:


> Thanks bwhntr......... hey wait are you sayin Franchi is for girls !


Its what my wife shoots :O•-:

She really likes it and it fits her very nice. To date we have had no problems wth it and have had it for about 10 years now. She uses it for trap shooting and upland. Also had the stock cut down for her as she is small framed at 5' 6" and 110lbs. I can't say anything bad about it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have bought alot of guns in the past and have learned my lesson. Save your money and buy a quality gun and you will be happy for life. If you settle you will always regret it. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If your looking at auto loaders don't pass over the SX3. Great gun and you cannot go wrong with it.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

> by Hoopermat » Nov 04, '11, 10:02
> 
> I have bought alot of guns in the past and have learned my lesson. Save your money and buy a quality gun and you will be happy for life. If you settle you will always regret it.
> 
> My 2 cents


UH? I disagree I have a Franchi I-12 and It has been a great gun! I have probly put over 10000 shells through mine and it still works great I dont clean it good enough and it still just flat out works. I think they are a great gun. If i remeber right there owned by benelii? I have had both and the Franchi feels alot like a Benelii IMO. Mine is the waterfowl model that shoots 3 inch


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I appreciate the info guy's, I know they and Benneli are connected but no one I know shoots or has shot one, so I really appreciate the information!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Get a Benelli!!!!!!!!! If you cant afford a new one keep your eye out for a used black eagle. They are still great guns. I bought a used black eagle at smith and edwards for 600 bucks and its a fricken awesome gun. I can take that thing out in the marsh drop it in the mud shoot tons and tons of upland birds and almost never clean it and it just keeps shooting. My buddy bought that SX3. I almost did. He sold it and bought a used black eagle cause the SX3 needed to be cleaned in order to operate well. He liked it for upland but had allot of problems with it waterfowling. He has loved his Benelli.


----------

